# Case IH CVT Tractor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a sponsored, but very good, video by Case IH on their high horsepower CVT tractors with a excellent cut-away on their Continuously Variable Transmissions. You might want to bring this up full screen as it is well done and has a excellent explanation on the workings of CVT's.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge CNH is the only company using 4 ranges within their CVT, for better or worse. I think Deere uses 2, and there may be companies that are using only a single speed. I am speculating that the reason that CVT took so long to come on the market was the difficulty in getting a mechanical range shift and the corresponding hydro swash plate change coordinated.


----------

